# Monkey Knife Fight



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Well since I griped about the lack of activity on the mid-atlantic forum, I just thought I'd post this event. A challenging gravel grinder coming up in NE-PA.

https://www.bikereg.com/monkey-knife-fight


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting that. That looks like it could be fun and not too far of a drive for me for a nice gravel ride with some climbs.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Another gravel ride coming up in PA is the Fool's Classic. I did it last year and enjoyed it. FoolsClassic.com |


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Those rides look like fun. I'll have to check them out.

Thanks!

I'm in Central PA btw


----------

